
8TB in 2.5“ SSD - fezz
http://akiba-pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/news/20151022_727035.html
======
notsony
I can't remember where I read it, but I saw a comment that said Samsung is
leading the way with its "3D NAND" technology and they are pushing a lot of
consumer products into the pipeline, which is why there has been a recent fall
in 1TB SSD prices.

Makes you wonder if online cloud backup services are going to have a tough
time in the future...

~~~
bradleyland
Why would online cloud backup providers suffer because of a drop in SSD
prices?

